# My second chair carving



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 17, 2009)

This was my second attempt at a chair out of ohia. I put a koa insert in the seat where it was cracked. The little feet are also koa. I'm a long way from being good but it's an improvement over my first one.


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful wood, interesting design. How does it "sit".....comfortable?


RD


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 1, 2009)

MotorSeven said:


> Beautiful wood, interesting design. How does it "sit".....comfortable?
> 
> 
> RD



Actually, it's extremely comfortable. The lady I made it for just loved it.


----------



## deeker (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics, nice job!!!!

You deserve .

Please keep us up to date.

Kevin


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice!!! Thanks for showing us your work. 

Larry


----------



## millbilly (Nov 30, 2009)

That looks great. You have a Raw Skill Keep it up.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## dingeryote (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice!!

Keep at it! 

Those flaws you are seeing and bieng self critical about, just ain't showing up to my eyeballs.

NICE!!

Now ya got me looking at stumps a little different.

I might have to cut 'em a smidge higher so I have something to whittle on.:greenchainsaw:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Keep at it!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I think you can be happy with the initial outcome but then in order to improve you have to be critical of yourself. Plus, I compare myself to those who are much better than me.
I forget if I asked you where you live in Michigan? I grew up on a farm by Lansing.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey PGH check out what this thing fetched on fleabay-http://cgi.ebay.com/SCULPTED-Rustic-MODERN-LOG-Lodge-UNIQUE-Wood-Art-CHAIR_W0QQitemZ170421908756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAntiques_Furniture?hash=item27adeff514 I don't know what your charging but I think yours have a lot more character and are all around better looking wood that this thing. You should be able to fetch a premium for yours I would think!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 28, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey PGH check out what this thing fetched on fleabay-http://cgi.ebay.com/SCULPTED-Rustic-MODERN-LOG-Lodge-UNIQUE-Wood-Art-CHAIR_W0QQitemZ170421908756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAntiques_Furniture?hash=item27adeff514 I don't know what your charging but I think yours have a lot more character and are all around better looking wood that this thing. You should be able to fetch a premium for yours I would think!



Thanks Chad. You do some fine work yourself. I'm not trying to get top dollar at the moment for my pieces. I feel that will come with time and exposure. I think I'm just scratching the surface of what I can accomplish. And the only way to learn is to do it over and over.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 3, 2010)

dude, that is way cool. I foresee a new hobby im my future.... The wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## husky3120 (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good. i like the desing.

kevin


----------



## kelseyboy (Jan 14, 2010)

jasonb said:


> dude, that is way cool. I foresee a new hobby im my future.... The wife is gonna kill me.



ditto!




this is my first trip on this thread and it is way cool!

I dont think my ms440 mag will cut this pretty though


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 14, 2010)

*I gave out all my rep today...maybe someone else will give you a nova....*

great work!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 10, 2010)

*Chair update*

The reason I put the koa in this chair was because the center was cracked. After it was at the customers house it decided to keep going. I wasn't sure if I could save it or not but had nothing to lose. I replaced all the koa with lychee and it seems to be set. I really don't know how to do this properly so I just did the best I could.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 5, 2010)

*Back in time...*

Reminds me of work my dad used to do...Nice work.

If you wouldn't mind, we were wondering what the seat height on the chair is?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 6, 2010)

TreeTarget said:


> Reminds me of work my dad used to do...Nice work.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, we were wondering what the seat height on the chair is?



Thank-you. I think it was about 17". It's now in a clients house but I remember measuring a regular chair and making it close to it.


----------

